# Red November



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I have seen tons of redfish in POC this last month. The shadowcast is the perfect skiff for fishing the back creeks and ponds in the marsh. 








[/img]


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

][/img]


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

[/img]


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

[/img]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Pic of Shadowcast?


----------

